
SoftBank’s Rajeev Misra Used Campaign of Sabotage to Hobble Internal Rivals - laurex
https://www.wsj.com/articles/softbanks-rajeev-misra-used-campaign-of-sabotage-to-hobble-internal-rivals-11582743294
======
eigenvalue
You’d would think if Misra actually did these things, and Benedetti was
successful at neutralizing his enemies at the company, that Misra would at
least be grateful and happily pay him a few million dollars considering the
hundreds of millions he stood to make personally from running the Vision Fund.
Also considering how damaging it could be to him to have anyone find out the
repulsive dirty tricks he resorted to. But in the end it would seem that he
was cheap and also screwed over Benedetti. I hope this takes him down if the
allegations are true. I certainly hope I never have to work closely with
someone like that— life is too short to have people try to anonymously destroy
your reputation for their own financial gain.

~~~
hinkley
It reminds me of that old line, “it’s not enough that I win, everybody else
has to lose.“

But, how do companies who behave like to stay in business, though? Doesn’t
backbiting or treachery slowly destroy the whole enterprise?

------
quantum_state
Rats like this is toxic to the tech ecosystem and should be removed and
banished, period.

------
trenning
> Associates of the Italian businessman said he has told them he recorded
> conversations in which Mr. Misra detailed his plans to weaken his SoftBank
> rivals.

oof I wonder how much disruption this article is causing all them now!

------
jandrese
Is this guy also responsible for Softbank's somewhat batshit investment
strategy? Is he being outed here because someone wants to turn the company
around?

~~~
swyx
no, Masa Son has invested like this for decades. including randomly hiring and
firing Misra.

------
privateSFacct
Given how poorly executed softbanks strategy has been I'm not surprised.

The strategy itself was maybe something that could work or was at least an
interesting idea - but the way they've actually deployed funding has been
wild.

I wonder how much more self dealing will show up in all of this.

~~~
zkid18
Other than WeWork fiasko why we can claim that SB strategy is poorly executed?

I went through their annual report before WeWork IPO but the overall
performance seemed very promising.
[https://twitter.com/kidrulit/status/1185928845452464128](https://twitter.com/kidrulit/status/1185928845452464128)

I wonder why SB is gaining attention in news organizations these days.

------
diogenescynic
Sounds like standard operating procedure for most companies I’ve worked for.
Once you are aware of how many issues just go unsolved or ignored due to
various power struggles, it’s pretty demoralizing.

------
abraxas
Unfortunately sociopaths are overrepresented in corporate boardrooms.

~~~
hinkley
I don’t know what was going on above his level, but I had a boss who just
would not stop talking about that. Kept trying to get me to read “The Mask of
Sanity”.

He was odd in other ways. I’ve never had a boss who trusted his people so
implicitly. I thought that would feel awesome, but it felt more like Dad was
in charge of the kids and just wanted to watch the game on TV.

------
reviel
non-paywall link anyone?

~~~
Uhhrrr
[http://archive.is/ZyBH0](http://archive.is/ZyBH0)

------
hn_throwaway_99
Ugh. These people are sociopaths. Honestly I wish we would have more public
distain and opprobrium for this type of sociopathic behavior, instead of just
treating it with a "well, most CEOs are at that very least extremely
aggressive" shrug.

If we treated this kind of behavior like we treat child abuse there would be
zero tolerance for it at the top levels of business.

~~~
tathougies
Um... epstein would like to have a word with you.

------
newprint
Wow, just wow and published in the WSJ, and about one of the top executives in
one of the largest investment firms. I bet nothing will happened. You know...
white color crime.

